# Broken Rod Tip



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Broke about 4 inches off my 10' casting Tica's tip... Anyway to fix this? Can I cut it down to the next guide? Or where can I buy just the tip? Thanks.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

you can get the tip at bass pro or most fishing stores. They can put it on for you too.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

So just find a new tip that will fit?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Most regular Mom and Pop tackle shops can do it also...cheap. I would caution on one thing, however...the blank may have sustained some damage/cracking BELOW where it broke, so check that area very carefully. If so, you will have to go to the next guide.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Repairing Rod Tips*

It can be done! If really close to the tip, I would agree with replacing the tip top, but.....

I have done it on several freshwater/saltwater rods. I just finished repairing a Breakaway surf rod that was broken off approximately 18" from the tip.

Read the repair article by Ralph O'Quinn which uses a combination inner/outer fiberglass sleeve to complete the repair. It is available on several sites, including Raymond Adams'.

The Breakaway was broken close enough to a guide as to incorporate the repair with a guide placement. You have to be real observant to see it and the rod works just as well as before. C2


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Those kinds of repairs can be tricky, but I've seen a couple rods Ralph has repaired like that and he does an amazing job. He's without a doubt a rod repair guru. Met him last year at the Rod Expo. Nice guy with a lot of knowledge he's willing to share.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rod Repair*

I must admit holding my breath when fishing with the first ones that I did.

They have been holding up with some heavy fishing for several years now and I now have confidence.

Follow the article explicitly(don't cheat) and take your time.

I practiced on some of my oldest broken rods with nothing to lose and was surprised at the results.

Before I read Ralph, I repaired some rods using the solid plug(without oversleeve) method and they were stiff and immediately broke. No so; using his technique. JMHO C2


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone got a link to the article? 

It broke about 4" down from the tip, about 4" from the first regular guide... Note to self, never use carts that weren't meant to be used to tote rods in.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Link*

Here's the link to Raymond's site. Enjoy. C2

http://rodbuildingtutorials.com under Misc. Tutorials.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Would give it a shot if I had a piece of fiberglass rod that would fit... Anyone got some scraps? 

Don't understand the outer sleeve. Do you split it or slide it over to begin with? Do you finish the whole thing with thread?


----------

